# Minn Kota iPilot



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Following


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Only affects the jog feature. You can buy them on eBay easily if you want one later. I only use it when up close to docks to get a slightly better angle or nearshore to get on a wreck with current.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Gervais said:


> Only affects the jog feature. You can buy them on eBay easily if you want one later. I only use it when up close to docks to get a slightly better angle or nearshore to get on a wreck with current.


thanks for the info. Is it pretty easy to pair the puck later? Also, it no longer comes with The large remote. It says it does not allow to record tracks. Do you use that feature?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We installed an MK Terrova, 24volt motor on my skiff a little over two years ago (54" shaft) and didn't bother to install that puck you mentioned since the way I'm using the motor as a guide it isn't much use... Still have it sitting in it's plastic bag, haven't missed it at all... My large remote died on me over a month ago now - and since it was within the two year warranty - they shipped me a new one - no charge. I think Minn Kota is great - but you'll have to work a bit to contact them by phone (you get placed in a looped recording touting all of their products with no mention of staying on the line until they can pick up and assist..). In the interim I bought one of the miniature remotes - and find myself using it every day (the big remote isn't very convenient if you're on the water day in and day out...). I will use the big remote at night since you really do need the visual display then, when we're around bridges and docklights and need to be sure you'e hitting the right buttons -but the mini is all I use in daylight now... 

If you buy one without the puck... and need one - call me and we'll work something out.... I've been very pleased with Minn Kota - in hard commercial service...


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Bill Payne said:


> thanks for the info. Is it pretty easy to pair the puck later? Also, it no longer comes with The large remote. It says it does not allow to record tracks. Do you use that feature?


it’s very easy to pair and you calibrate it by spinning in a circle. I always thought I was going to use the recorded track and waypoints but I never have. I do use the heading feature where it runs a certain compass heading. Honestly the large remote has a lot going on and I’ve been tempted to get the small one. I always have to look down to see what I’m pressing and it might be easier with less buttons.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

I just purchased the Riptidee Terrova iPilot and Bluetooth model. Are you saying that all units snow are shipping with the small controller only?


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Clubhunter said:


> I just purchased the Riptidee Terrova iPilot and Bluetooth model. Are you saying that all units snow are shipping with the small controller only?


sounds like it might be a bass pro deal to bring the price down.?.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Clubhunter said:


> I just purchased the Riptidee Terrova iPilot and Bluetooth model. Are you saying that all units snow are shipping with the small controller only?


That’s what it said On a site I was looking at, but I can’t find it at the moment.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> We installed an MK Terrova, 24volt motor on my skiff a little over two years ago (54" shaft) and didn't bother to install that puck you mentioned since the way I'm using the motor as a guide it isn't much use... Still have it sitting in it's plastic bag, haven't missed it at all... My large remote died on me over a month ago now - and since it was within the two year warranty - they shipped me a new one - no charge. I think Minn Kota is great - but you'll have to work a bit to contact them by phone (you get placed in a looped recording touting all of their products with no mention of staying on the line until they can pick up and assist..). In the interim I bought one of the miniature remotes - and find myself using it every day (the big remote isn't very convenient if you're on the water day in and day out...). I will use the big remote at night since you really do need the visual display then, when we're around bridges and docklights and need to be sure you'e hitting the right buttons -but the mini is all I use in daylight now...
> 
> If you buy one without the puck... and need one - call me and we'll work something out.... I've been very pleased with Minn Kota - in hard commercial service...


Thanks Captain! They have them in stock at my bass pro. I think I’ll go pick one up.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Yep, it looks like Minn Kota is no longer shipping the regular riptide i-pilot with the heading sensor or standard remote. You now get the micro remote only. You can purchase the i-link models, which include a fancy LCD remote as well as the heading sensor. The i-link model can be paired with hummingbird electronics.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

TravHale said:


> Yep, it looks like Minn Kota is no longer shipping the regular riptide i-pilot with the heading sensor or standard remote. You now get the micro remote only. You can purchase the i-link models, which include a fancy LCD remote as well as the heading sensor. The i-link model can be paired with hummingbird electronics.


well that stinks… I don’t think you can calibrate the heading sensor without a normal remote or smart remote either.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

TravHale said:


> Yep, it looks like Minn Kota is no longer shipping the regular riptide i-pilot with the heading sensor or standard remote. You now get the micro remote only. You can purchase the i-link models, which include a fancy LCD remote as well as the heading sensor. The i-link model can be paired with hummingbird electronics.


I just received my Terrova iPilot w Bluetooth and it had the right remote but didn’t have the heading puck in the box. I had to send in a form from the box to get that ordered.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Clubhunter said:


> I just received my Terrova iPilot w Bluetooth and it had the right remote but didn’t have the heading puck in the box. I had to send in a form from the box to get that ordered.


It seems like its a fluid situation regarding what's being included. I'm pretty sure alot of this is due to shortages. A lot of places have the heading sensor on backorder. But if you start looking around at various retail stores, you will see "New" Minn Kota trolling motor packages that only include the micro remote. They refer to the old standard remote and the heading sensor as available user upgrades. I'm about to order one of these "new" packages since I already have a heading sensor. I also hear the micro remote is more practical in use around your neck, so i'm not too concerned about the lack of the full size remote.


----------



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

The jog feature is really no big deal unless you’re pushing deeper structure in my opinion. I just installed an 80 pound 54 inch Terova and will be waiting to get the puck and I may not even install it


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Gervais said:


> well that stinks… I don’t think you can calibrate the heading sensor without a normal remote or smart remote either.


So, yeah, I ordered the new package that comes with the micro remote. I already have the heading sensor, but have no clue if I can calibrate the damn thing. It was previously paired with a freshwater terrova, which i replaced with a new riptide, maybe it will pair up and keep it's calibration with the new unit.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Guys, call Minn Kota directly - they’ll provide lots of assistance and direct information as needed. The puck for my unit is still sitting in my parts box since I didn’t think I needed it (and still don’t…). My Terrova has been in hard commercial service now for more than two years and I haven’t missed it…


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Guys, call Minn Kota directly - they’ll provide lots of assistance and direct information as needed. The puck for my unit is still sitting in my parts box since I didn’t think I needed it (and still don’t…). My Terrova has been in hard commercial service now for more than two years and I haven’t missed it…


Will call/email of course. 

I'm venting my frustration that the information is not clear (so far as I've seen) on their website, or in the detail of their products being sold/shipped now without the standard remote/heading sensor. They go through the trouble to say the items aren't being shipped with the product, but do no clearly state how that effects you as a user. I think the jog feature is useful and hope it can be calibrated somehow.. maybe through the app., but I don't see those options available within the app. If it's the case that it cannot be calibrated without the standard remote, and remotes are on backorder, Minn Kota should address the issue through an update that allows calibration through some other method/device. 

Isn't that what the internet is for--complaining


----------

